# Accounting Software



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

What accounting software do you use?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Thank God my boss does all the accounting. I used to use Quickbooks and forced my boss to start using it. 

I used quicken back in the late 90's just messing around, got a free copy. I also used MS money but nothing came of that because I disliked the layout. Excell will allow you to make basic estimates but doesnt track costs or any of the advanced features quickbooks has.

Over all I recommend Quickbooks but have never tried peachtree.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

*ProfitCents*



Nathan said:


> What accounting software do you use?


Has anyone used or heard of ProfitCents? I've heard great things about this tool and using it with clients and want some feedback. It seems to help out in understanding financial statements better.

http://www.profitcents.com


----------



## Painter.Josh (May 5, 2004)

Sales rep for profitcents I take it?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah I thought the same thing but never replied


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

On account I can't a, count.Bob


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Quickbooks.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Quickbooks.


Bob did you intentionally reopen the oldest thread possible?

11 years, wow!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Warren said:


> Bob did you intentionally reopen the oldest thread possible?
> 
> 11 years, wow!


The poll is still open.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The poll is still open.


...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't think Microsoft Money is gonna be getting any votes anytime soon.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Warren said:


> Bob did you intentionally reopen the oldest thread possible?
> 
> 11 years, wow!


Wonder what the oldest thread you can find is...


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> Wonder what the oldest thread you can find is...


When I got demoted to moderator, I tried to find the very first post as in "Hi, I'm Nathan" :laughing:

Couldn't find it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/knock-down-finish-12/

Oldest one I could find.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I have used AccountEdge for over 20 years. No issues.


----------



## eaindra (Jan 9, 2021)

Currently I use QNE accounting software and it's ok for me.


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent accounting and job costing software for builders and remodelers. 









Construction Accounting & Job Costing For Custom Home Builders


Custom Homebuilders' Solutions -CHS Software - Job Costing, Full Accounting, and Project Management for custom home builders. Stop creating those spreadsheets!




chssoftware.com


----------

